# High Standard derringer



## desirefirst (Sep 19, 2010)

bought this from a friend who needed money; it's a model DM-101 22mag 2shot but it only fires in one barrel, otherwise fair condition and made in mid sixties from what i researched, has white plastic grips. want opinion of how much i might be able to sell it for, will probably post in papers here in central Oregon.


----------

